# Bo-berry II son



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

quick vid shot this morning. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4N4itlg8xU


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

very cool, thanks for sharing...
more please..


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

very nice!! that dog didn't hesitate for a second...looks like an exercise we will have to have at the gathering, or add to APPDA...if we can get someone to risk their car!


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

here some agility video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpODrEBbOHo


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWugCg9LDnc


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice dog Will


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

thanks Dave--He wont be mine much longer going to another member of my unit soon. He is a goofy SOB that if he doesnt leave me soon I might be working the streets with two dogs.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

one more learning to run around the boxes (not the conventional way but works for me)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=il2cy3XIvnY


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

from an unconventional standpoint, Looks great to me


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

thanks Joby


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks good . Didn't know you were a USPCA guy . That is different with the boxes .


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

now thats a happy dog ! easy to spot the berry2 in him....nice dog will


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

We are a USPCA region 2. We also do NPCA as well. We do well(as a unit) but the city never wants to pony up for the nationals. This past year we hosted and won our region, were promised they would send us but as you know they are made to be broken.

Thanks Alice. Very happy til the bitework then he can really show his ass.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> We are a USPCA region 2. We also do NPCA as well. We do well(as a unit) but the city never wants to pony up for the nationals. This past year we hosted and won our region, were promised they would send us but as you know they are made to be broken.


We have a K9 foundation that pays for that and a whole bunch of other stuff . It's a bunch of civilians that work hard to raise money selling things and finding other folks to raise donations . 

Here is the link . Larry Kelly the head guy would be happy to inform you how to start one . 

http://www.stpaulpolicek-9foundation.org/

You don't need it for just national stuff though . They've bought us dogs , training equipment , ballistic vests and helmets for all 21 handlers along with training seminars . 

To be honest I went to nationals quite a bit and the competitive BS gets old . It's embarrassing seeing some folks be such poor sportsmen .


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Thanks Jim--I will definitely be intouch with Mr. Kelly


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice videos Will! Of both kind. Like the way he moves.

How long do those yellow balls last (box video)? (looks the same type of ball we use with our Berry boy, supposed to be the hardest ones available here supposed to be used in training for dogs, but Vic crushes them in no time anyway  )


----------



## Tommy O'Hanlon (Feb 21, 2008)

If those are the balls from Bart and Vic is crushing them in no time i don't want Vic to bite me!!!!
Tommy


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Yes they are Starmark balls. I order them by the dozen from Petwholesaler.com best deal around.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice dog, nice training, glad he'll be working.


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Tommy O'Hanlon said:


> If those are the balls from Bart and Vic is crushing them in no time i don't want Vic to bite me!!!!
> Tommy


Yep, they're those ones, and I agree with you (but luckily he has no reason to bite me :razz.


----------



## Dominique Domogala (Nov 16, 2010)

nice dog . more vids pls


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> Yes they are Starmark balls. I order them by the dozen from Petwholesaler.com best deal around.


They sell these balls with a rope now


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I dont know. I make my own


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> Yes they are Starmark balls. I order them by the dozen from Petwholesaler.com best deal around.


Which ones? I have a ball popper and no tennis ball is safe in my house, and Starmark came up with 4 pages of results


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.petwholesaler.com/manufacturers.php?manufacturerid=450


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I use the fantastic foam ball for large dogs. I am not sure if they will fit in the popper but they also sell a smaller version the size of a tennis ball.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> http://www.petwholesaler.com/manufacturers.php?manufacturerid=450


Yeah, same results I came up with, 4 pages worth...I'm just going to assume the foam balls would be a quick snack and guess the "everlasting" ones are the goal?

ETA: Right now I have croquet (sp?) balls I'm using, since they're solid, but they're too heavy for me to get a good throw on.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

the foam balls last a very long time if used for just training. If you let your dog hang out with them then they will last an hour or two.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Yeah, same results I came up with, 4 pages worth...I'm just going to assume the foam balls would be a quick snack and guess the "everlasting" ones are the goal?


 
let me know how they are, I am not touching foam, that doesn't sound tuff. lacrosse balls or kong/solid rubber balls is all I can keep. Tennis balls are over after one or two rewards, orbee balls are out of question, but I did see some Vibram balls this weekend at a store. I think they have a site vibram k9, but I will wait it out too...


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> let me know how they are, I am not touching foam, that doesn't sound tuff. lacrosse balls or kong/solid rubber balls is all I can keep. Tennis balls are over after one or two rewards, orbee balls are out of question, but I did see some Vibram balls this weekend at a store. I think they have a site vibram k9, but I will wait it out too...


If you don't mind the weight the croquet balls are good, but I can't throw them very far or for very long, weakling that I am, lol. Tennis balls don't survive long with mine either, 2 throws and she'll pop the damn thing.

I'm going to probably try the everlasting ones, I just can't see foam surviving if a rubber tennis ball can't. Also, the black "extreme" kongs don't survive that dog either so...I don't have the highest hopes of anything less than concrete at this point, lol.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jody Butler said:


> let me know how they are, I am not touching foam, that doesn't sound tuff. lacrosse balls or kong/solid rubber balls is all I can keep. Tennis balls are over after one or two rewards, orbee balls are out of question, but I did see some Vibram balls this weekend at a store. I think they have a site vibram k9, but I will wait it out too...


I have 2 balls....that I bought about 3 yrs ago that are pretty good. they are about 4 inches in diameter and have nubbies all over them, they sink faster than a rock in water though and came with a gay string for a rope that lasted about a day.

They look like this but I don't know if they're the same. unless the dog has it 24/7 I couldn't see how he'd destroy it. http://www.dogsportgear.com/Solid-Rubber-Ball-with-Rope-Handle_p_39.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I have 2 balls....that I bought about 3 yrs ago that are pretty good. they are about 4 inches in diameter and have nubbies all over them, they sink faster than a rock in water though and came with a gay string for a rope that lasted about a day.
> 
> They look like this but I don't know if they're the same. unless the dog has it 24/7 I couldn't see how he'd destroy it. http://www.dogsportgear.com/Solid-Rubber-Ball-with-Rope-Handle_p_39.html


 
Yeah for the most part that is what I use, I think they are Gappay balls, solid heavy rubber. They last!


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

these are the fantastic foam balls made by triple crown. They do work good if only used for training. If you want something more durable you just can't beat goughnuts balls.
https://www.triplecrowndogs.com/product/1613/Fantastic-Foam-Balls-on-a-Rope.html

http://www.goughnuts.com/GoughNuts_Ball_Black.php


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Yeah, same results I came up with, 4 pages worth...I'm just going to assume the foam balls would be a quick snack and guess the "everlasting" ones are the goal?
> 
> ETA: Right now I have croquet (sp?) balls I'm using, since they're solid, but they're too heavy for me to get a good throw on.


Ashley,

Remind me Saturday to show you my balls......the rubber ones 

I've got a couple of the big hard rubber ones that Gwr will chase
but not really interested in tugging with, plus the damn rope
handles cut my hands. What seems to be working is rope knot
balls from the dollar tree.
I think croquet balls are wooden? Maybe you have lacrosse balls?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

LOL...

http://www.amazon.com/Oakley-Sport-Croquet-Balls-Regulation/dp/B001MQ2STW

They're polymer apparently. I don't know, they are expensive too...I found a full set in my garage that my landlord left in there...I bet they'll be pissed when they see what I've done with them. 

I'll bring in a couple of my mangled tennis balls for reference, I've never had a dog that tore up balls like this one.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

here is another video shot today...working on the leg...a little hectic but improved nicely later on

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNF5Us8W_tE&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> here is another video shot today...working on the leg...a little hectic but improved nicely later on
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnf5us8w_te&feature=player_detailpage


niiice!


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> here is another video shot today...working on the leg...a little hectic but improved nicely later on
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNF5Us8W_tE&feature=player_detailpage


Calming him down a little won't hurt. ;-) 
Bite itself is nice and greedy.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> We are a USPCA region 2. We also do NPCA as well. We do well(as a unit) but the city never wants to pony up for the nationals. This past year we hosted and won our region, were promised they would send us but as you know they are made to be broken.


Need to throw something at their heads.


----------

